# Livery Stables in Chorley



## Chris.edwards75 (25 August 2015)

Looking for Part / Full livery yard in Chorley for my 15 year old TB prefer full livery Monday - Friday contact me on 078429691227 Chris


----------



## BuzzLightyear (4 September 2015)

moss lane livery, leyland has part/ full spaces i think - or will tailor a package to suit you.
I moved my horse there and havent looked back since


----------



## Chris.edwards75 (4 September 2015)

Thanks do you have a number for them mine is 07842691227..chris


----------

